# Yotes in Utah county



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I heard a pack of yotes this morning and they've been in the area for over a week. If you're a yote hunter and want to thin em out pm me for exact location they're at


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was in high school we used to hunt them in what is now your back yard. That along with rabbits and rattlesnakes. 

But that was a few years ago


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> When I was in high school we used to hunt them in what is now your back yard. That along with rabbits and rattlesnakes.
> 
> But that was a few years ago


I think the reason they're there now is the rabbits. I can go down to the end of a certain road here and see a dozen rabbits at one time....coincidentally that's where the pack was this morning....odd huh. ;-)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll take those coordinates from ya....I've only ever shot 2 dogs in my life and both were while hunting deer.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

If there still in the area, I would love to let the air out of them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I haven't heard them in a week with all the new snow we got


----------

